

Using text browser Lynx to browse today's web sites - Sembiance
http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/06/25/using-web-browser-lynx-visit-top-websites/

======
antidoh
Lynx is the only way I read my local paper, the Denver Post, otherwise it
presents itself as a crack addicted street walker, flashing popups, rollups
and just plain ads like a hooker lifting her skirt. I still can't do anything
about the same story being listed multiple times on the same page, but that's
because they don't care enough to take control of their own web site and
there's not much I can do about that beyond not visiting.

